# Hwa Rang Do form videos



## geocad (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello. It's been quite awhile since I've practiced my old forms so I thought I would check here to see if anyone knows of any videos online (ie, youtube, Google, etc...) or specific web sites.

If not, but you are familiar with each form (White through Purple), maybe you can help me out and describe them to help me remember.

Wasn't it in the white belt form that has the groin strike, scrotum tear?

Thanks!!

geoCAD


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 12, 2007)

geocad said:


> Hello. It's been quite awhile since I've practiced my old forms so I thought I would check here to see if anyone knows of any videos online (ie, youtube, Google, etc...) or specific web sites.
> 
> If not, but you are familiar with each form (White through Purple), maybe you can help me out and describe them to help me remember.
> 
> ...


I think you might know that this isn't done.  I'm sure if you get in contact with your prior instructor or old classmates, they'd be able to help you out.


----------



## geocad (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  With the rise of all these new video posting web sites, I was hoping that there would be at least some videos of at least a student's colored belt test.  I remember that, in addition to breaking boards and answering questions, I had to do these forms to pass the test.  But, this was years and years ago so now I'm not so sure what all the various parts are to the forms.  I want to practice them so when I show up to my old instructor's door step, I'm at least partially prepared to pick up again.

~G


----------



## RED (Apr 12, 2007)

This is a great resource page for patterns. 

http://mchenry.homeip.net/TangSooDo/

unfortunally only a couple Hapkido forms.

Good Luck


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 12, 2007)

geocad said:


> Thanks for the info.  With the rise of all these new video posting web sites, I was hoping that there would be at least some videos of at least a student's colored belt test.  I remember that, in addition to breaking boards and answering questions, I had to do these forms to pass the test.  But, this was years and years ago so now I'm not so sure what all the various parts are to the forms.  I want to practice them so when I show up to my old instructor's door step, I'm at least partially prepared to pick up again.
> 
> ~G


I still really think if you try to hook up with some former classmates you'll be doing a good thing, but then again ... I can't imagine the Arizona family being upset or anything if you go in and catch up.


----------



## geocad (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link RED!!  The first video is the form my 4 yr. old son is having trouble with.  This will really help him out.  Hopefully there will be videos of my old HRD forms too.


----------



## WanHwa (May 6, 2007)

Hi George,

I will try to work something out with KJN. Maybe I can record him doing the forms and email them to you. You know he won't mind if you have forgotten them over the years. Heck, I can't remember the first 5 yellow belt techniques and he just taught them to me last week... LOL.  

I'll see what I can get for you, with his permission, of course.

TTYL

Sue


----------



## geocad (May 7, 2007)

WanHwa said:


> Hi George,
> 
> I will try to work something out with KJN. Maybe I can record him doing the forms and email them to you. You know he won't mind if you have forgotten them over the years. Heck, I can't remember the first 5 yellow belt techniques and he just taught them to me last week... LOL.
> 
> ...


Great!  Thanks for your help!  Of course it doesn't have to just be KJN doing the forms.


----------



## Miles (May 8, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I think you might know that this isn't done.  I'm sure if you get in contact with your prior instructor or old classmates, they'd be able to help you out.



Shesulsa,  are the Hwa Rang Do forms copyrighted like the Kuk Sool Won forms?

Miles


----------



## shesulsa (May 8, 2007)

Miles said:


> Shesulsa,  are the Hwa Rang Do forms copyrighted like the Kuk Sool Won forms?
> 
> Miles


If they're not already, I'm sure they will be soon.  So all non-WHRDA practitioners will have to be, i think, 30% different or so.


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 8, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> If they're not already, I'm sure they will be soon. So all non-WHRDA practitioners will have to be, i think, 30% different or so.


When did this happen? I thought the ATA did somthing like this, its total crap for someone wanting to preserve "korean martial arts" so that only association members can teach them (cause ya cant stop em from practicing). Where might I find the details? Secondly how can WKSA copyright the forms, there are alot of folks who had them before WKSA like the old Kuk Sool Hapkido folks, as well as Kuk Sool Kwan [founded by Kim Woo Tak] (which predated In Hyuk Suh) and uses very similar forms...
Please details ;-)
Thanks!


----------



## geocad (May 8, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> If they're not already, I'm sure they will be soon. So all non-WHRDA practitioners will have to be, i think, 30% different or so.


 
If this is the case, then my quest for my old forms would have to come from WHRDA MAs since times have changed and possibly the CMAA forms too.


----------



## arnisador (May 8, 2007)

Miles said:


> Shesulsa,  are the Hwa Rang Do forms copyrighted like the Kuk Sool Won forms?



Well, you can patent yoga:
*Can you patent wisdom?*




> The U.S. Patent and Trademark Office has issued 150 yoga-related copyrights, 134 patents on yoga accessories, and 2,315 yoga trademarks. There's big money in those pretzel twists and contortions - $3 billion a year in America alone. It's a mystery to most Indians that anybody can make that much money from the teaching of a knowledge that is not supposed to be bought or sold like sausages.


----------



## shesulsa (May 9, 2007)

Copyrighting intelligent property and creative property has been done for a long time - copyrighting an idea, for instance, or patenting a design.

It can be done.  The QUESTION is ... does it REALLY preserve art purity. 

If you want to know how I feel about art purity (for any art), do a search for those two words and my username.


----------



## Ninjamom (May 9, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I think you might know that this isn't done....


Shesulsa: you and some of the Mods might need to review what we have on MT in the video library here, just so we don't get in trouble with any XYZ association/federation.

(Note: none of these linked forms videos are from Kuk Sul Won, ATA, or WHRDA, as far as I can tell.)

*ADDED ON EDIT:* I searched for some Hwa Rang Do forms online, and found a link to a YouTube video at one website.  When I tried to access the YouTube video, a bright red text box came up saying, "This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by World Hwa Do Association"  (I assume that was a misspelling of World Hwa Rang Do Association.)  It seems that some associations/federations are, in fact, claiming and tracking forms usage (or at least video archival) and claiming copyright infringement when it is done. 

*ALSO ADDED ON EDIT:* I just hit 300 posts and a MT purple belt.  WHoooo-eeeeeee!!!


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 9, 2007)

Ninjamom said:


> Shesulsa: you and some of the Mods might need to review what we have on MT in the video library here, just so we don't get in trouble with any XYZ association/federation.
> 
> (Note: none of these linked forms videos are from Kuk Sul Won, ATA, or WHRDA, as far as I can tell.)
> 
> ...


 
I talked to several KSW people today and there has been no word that WKSA has done this, or is trying to do this. I heard that ATA did it a long time ago, but the KS forms are way to spread out, and they change every now and again, and I dont see how any one person could lay claim to the kuk sool forms as some like Guhm Moo ars supposed to be old forms, and lets not forget about the joint kuk sool movement in Korea before KSW etc. Proving ownership would be hard, and costly.
--Josh


----------



## Ninjamom (May 9, 2007)

Thanks, Josh, for checking on the status and the update.


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 9, 2007)

Ninjamom said:


> Thanks, Josh, for checking on the status and the update.


 
No problem, I am just really curious about this issue as well ;-)
--josh


----------



## shesulsa (May 10, 2007)

Ninjamom said:


> Shesulsa: you and some of the Mods might need to review what we have on MT in the video library here, just so we don't get in trouble with any XYZ association/federation.
> 
> (Note: none of these linked forms videos are from Kuk Sul Won, ATA, or WHRDA, as far as I can tell.)


Am I missing something, NinjaMom?  I don't see any HRD forms there.


----------



## Ninjamom (May 10, 2007)

No, I don't think there are any WHRDA forms there, but I do not know the status or 'ownership' of the others.  This concern appears to be growing rather than diminishing, and if this is the case, I'm just concerned it may become a problem with other forms/federations/associations as well.


----------



## mystic warrior (Jun 9, 2007)

Alot of it having to do with the owners of the arts not wanting wanna-be's claiming to be creators of some new art. So that is why they would rather you come to there schools than do videos.
They try to have a tighter control on there art as to keep the riff-raff out.
So you might not find alot out there for that art sorry.
The only way you might be able to is from students that have left the art or were kicked out. And if are caught the law will be used on those people.
Sucks but true.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 10, 2007)

mystic warrior said:


> The only way you might be able to is from students that have left the art or were kicked out. And if are caught the law will be used on those people.
> Sucks but true.



Interesting statement.

Just a correction ... those who have been "kicked out" - which I assume is your reference to the "Hwa Rang Do Judicial Committee" decision to revoke the ranks of those who chose to leave the organization;  remember, they left the organization before they were "kicked out."

Just for argument's sake, let me pose a question to you.  If you promise to spread your art from the moment you receive your rank forward, is it not incumbent upon one to follow through with their word?


----------



## mystic warrior (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes
But there are rules, if you fallow some ones thing, it dosn't matter if you are doing martial arts or anything else.
And when you say that you are going to teach it then you have to play by there rules or do some thing else.
but happens alot of time and I am not just picking on hwa rang do it happens in lots of arts. People think they can do better. But what they fail to see is that they for the most part are not creating anything new.
They just take the same thing and re-word it and call it theres or new and improved. There are only so many ways to brake some thing on a human being. But general public is to lazy to do the home work on arts.
Not to say that the people that brought these arts here did not do the same thing.
Alot of people that do that are looking to make a name on those that have all ready done most of the work.


----------



## mystic warrior (Jun 11, 2007)

But let me ask all of you this, I mean students of x-hwa rang do people.
Why do you care so much about what happened. You nor I were there when things happened. And it is non of our buisness. It is however those that were there. And we both are just spouting things from people that might have been there and are just spining it to make themselves look good.
On both sides.
I am sure that both sides want it over. But yet we have people on forums doing the dirty work for them.
When it should be more about the art it self not who has the bigger ****!
(yes I edit it) And that is all it is.
Things like this are the reason that alot of high ranking people in any arts do not come on here.
They kind of look at it like little childeren that have nothing better to do with there time than to whine about things.
And sadly I can kind of see where they are coming from.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 11, 2007)

Revealing post.

I'd say your post is rather assumptive and a bit off-topic, though admittedly my corrective post likely didn't help.

I think some people care a great deal about what happened with the HRD crowd ... a search on the style name on MartialTalk would prove revealing to the caring reader.

I seriously doubt the split was about who could do better than who or who calls what what.  I think if there is fallout along those lines it arises from other issues which you can find more than one side on if you care to look and wish to open your mind.

And ... just curious and back on the topic of videos ... do you believe video training to be a viable form of study, or just a flat-out money-maker?


----------



## mystic warrior (Jun 11, 2007)

I would say money 
Because you will never get the same feedback from a tape or dvd.
Just a thought though


----------



## geocad (Jun 12, 2007)

mystic warrior said:


> I would say money
> Because you will never get the same feedback from a tape or dvd.
> Just a thought though


I'm not looking to spend any money on videos.  I just wanted to review what I used to do and try to refamiliarize myself.  

Since I've first posted the request of links to HRD videos I still have not had any luck.  I'm also very surprised that more HRD MAs are sooo quite on this forum.  So far, only two women have introduced themselves to me as HRD 'sisters'.  Too bad so sad.  

At this point I don't think anyone else out here at MT plans to respond so maybe this thread should just end already.  Good bye forever HRD videos!!


----------



## mystic warrior (Jun 13, 2007)

here is some thing


----------



## mystic warrior (Jun 13, 2007)

also


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 13, 2007)

geocad said:


> I'm not looking to spend any money on videos.  I just wanted to review what I used to do and try to refamiliarize myself.
> 
> Since I've first posted the request of links to HRD videos I still have not had any luck.  I'm also very surprised that more HRD MAs are sooo quite on this forum.  So far, only two women have introduced themselves to me as HRD 'sisters'.  Too bad so sad.
> 
> At this point I don't think anyone else out here at MT plans to respond so maybe this thread should just end already.  Good bye forever HRD videos!!



A few of the "ex" HRD people have accounts here - Bob Donnelly, Michael DeAlba and others have posted here, just do a search and you'll find some interesting conversations.

Videos ... well ... tape trading is illegal and MT doesn't allow it - and unless you can find them on YouTube (like mysticwarrior's post) or the like, you probably won't find them.  I suppose "ex" HRD people still carry that much respect, that much consideration, that much honor as to remember where they came from and do the right thing.

I kinda think it says something about "them," don't you think?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 13, 2007)

mystic warrior said:


> here is some thing


Not forms, though - a promo video. In fact, neither video you posted are forms.


----------



## geocad (Jun 13, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I suppose "ex" HRD people still carry that much respect, that much consideration, that much honor as to remember where they came from and do the right thing.
> 
> I kinda think it says something about "them," don't you think?


 
Sorry but I'm missing your point here.  Are you saying that those no longer studying HRD are showing respect and consideration by keeping quite on MT?


----------



## mystic warrior (Jun 13, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Not forms, though - a promo video. In fact, neither video you posted are forms.


But it is better than nothing.
You should know better than that shesulsa, how the WHRDA is about sharing info.
I was just trying to help.


----------



## mystic warrior (Jun 13, 2007)

Truth be told dude is this.
You are not going to find anything online as far as forums.
And if you do, well that is for another post.
The only way you are going to relearn this stuff is to go to a hwa rang do dojang and train.
Besides it is against the rules for any member past or present to give that info with out there Teachers ok and even that is chance at best.
Trust me I am in the same bout as you are. And I understand what you are going through.
But either if you train with and x-hrd person or a whrda person.
Your best bet is too go and train there. Trust me on that.


----------



## geocad (Jun 14, 2007)

mystic warrior said:


> The only way you are going to relearn this stuff is to go to a hwa rang do dojang and train.


Easier said than done when the closest dojang (CMAA) is 150 miles south of where I now live.


mystic warrior said:


> Besides it is against the rules for any member past or present to give that info with out there Teachers ok and even that is chance at best.


I was referring to a home video of some sort. For example, I've seen lots of various styles online where a student filmed themself doing a form or two. I cannot believe that HRD would be any different.


mystic warrior said:


> Trust me I am in the same bout as you are. And I understand what you are going through.


I'm not going through anything except frustration with the whole lack of videos online for referrence.


mystic warrior said:


> But either if you train with and x-hrd person or a whrda person.
> Your best bet is too go and train there. Trust me on that.


I'm seeking out HRD forms because I enjoyed them. They were fast, unusual, and contained a variety of movements. I'm currently in TKD and find the forms (so far) slow, rigid, and boring.


----------



## stoneheart (Jun 14, 2007)

You should look at some Kuk Sool Won forms which are easier to find.  They have the softer elements you are looking for.  Both Joo Bang Lee and In Hyuh Suh trained together at one point and I daresay there are more similarities in Hwarang-do and Kuk Sool Won than not.


----------

